# crotalus atrox antivenom



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

what antivenom would be used in the unluckly event of you being bitten by this rattler?
also what about Trimeresurus albolabris?


Draven


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

CroFab would be implicated in _C. atrox_ envenomation if it is available, this is a North American crotalid polyvalent. For Trim antivenom Antivenoms Against Malaysian Poisonous Snakes is worth reading.

David.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

The Western Diamondback would be Crofab, and the Cryptelytrops would, most probably be Thai Red Cross Green Pit Viper Anti-venom.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers guys:2thumb:


Draven


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

What are the venom effects of crotalus atrox? im writing my protocol!

NBN


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its not an easy or quick question to answer mate, it all depends how in depth you want to go?


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

SiUK said:


> its not an easy or quick question to answer mate, it all depends how in depth you want to go?


ah i see.. well as indepth as i need to then lol. i mean im guessing you have to put on your protocol the effects of the venom so the hospital know what to expect when you get there? 


NBN


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quite a few people I know use toxinology.com and print the protocols directly from there, they are already put in printable format, and once at the hospital they are going to want to speak to the experts rather than follow protocols from paper, if thats possible.


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah im on there now but i can't seem to find the information i need.. i search for the snake and put all the details down perfect and it claims it can't find that species of snake..though it says that no matter what i search! lol what am i doing wrong


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

there you go


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

Cheers si:no1::2thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

All you need is the scientific (Latin) name, common name and country of origin (if known). If a bite occurs take this information with you to the hospital. The doctors at the hospital will then seek advice through the appropriate channels.


----------

